# Your Favorite Rod and Reel Combo



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What's your favorite rod and reel combos? Lets see what we all like.

Baitcaster:6'6" Team Daiwa -S- ROD Med Hvy with a Shimano CAENAN 6.5:1

Spinning: 6'6" MED Abu Garcia Veritas with Shimano Spirex 6.2:1

I have a old Quantum Tour Edition 6' TENN. handle with a Shimano Syncopate that is on the boat all the time with me.......old stand by!


----------



## cmiller21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Baitcaster: 7'1" MH G.Loomis with a Shimano Chronarch 200E6

Spinning: 6'8" M Falcon Cara T7 with a 2500 Shimano Stradic CI4+
Or 
6'11" ML Megabass Orochi XX Aaron Martins DS rod with same reel


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

7' Shimano Crucial, heavy power, extra fast action, paired with a Shimano Castaic reel and 20# Seaguar Tatsu fluorocarbon line.

6'8" Shimano Crucial, medium power, extra fast action, paired with a Shimano Saros FA 3000 and 8# Seaguar Tatsu fluorocarbon line.

6' custom built (I just built it) MHX blank, medium power, fast action, paired with either a Shimano 200 B Curado, or 200 D Citica, and depending which reel I have on it, 10# Seaguar Tatsu fluorocarbon, or 12# Seaguar Senshi standard mono filament line.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Baitcast: 6'9" MH Zillion rod with TDZ reel

Spin: 7' M Fenwick Techna AV with 2500 Daiwa Advantage

Always on hand.. 7' H Fenwick Venture with BPS Rick Clunn reel.


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't have any baitcast. For spinning I love my fenwick Aetos medium fast paired with a pflueger patriarch. Also my fenwick elite tech bass 6'10" medium light extra fast with a pflueger president.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My favorite rod is a 6' St. Croix Triumph. (spin cast) Reel is there, cant even recall the brand. But the rod I just sent in for new cork handle.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I LOVE my shamano curados and citicas on 7foot mh triumph, butttttt. BPS carbonlite are great also for the money. I just bought the revo beast on 8foot heavy verados rod for junk fishing. Have not got to use it much but it seems like it is going to be great with 65 lb braid.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Spinning is my old Fin-Nor Ahab Lite S-200. I've had this reel for about 15 years, and I can't bring myself to replace it. My favorite rod to use it with was my Eagle Claw feather lite, until it was loaned out for a trip out West, and the loanee never returned.  I still need to get another one.

Baitcasting is my Lew's Laser MG and the matching 6'6" MH Lew's rod. Cheap, but feels great in my hands.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I have to say that I have 3 favorite rods.

1. The first rod I ever built, a Batson RX8+S822.5 (6'10", M power, Extra Fast action) built as a finesse casting rod with split woven graphite grips, no fore grip and micro guides. It usually has a Shimano Citica 100DSV mounted on it with 8lb. mono.

2. The first spinning rod I ever built a Cabela's XML 5'8" ML power, Extra Fast action blank with an NGC 27x guide train layout with micro running guides, a split TN handle with the reel wrapped on a woven graphite section with thread and an EVA butt grip. The reel that is mounted on it is a Shimano Sahara 1500 that is usually spooled with 6lb. mono.

3. A Swampland RFLE 765 S-glass cranking blank with a tip trim and butt trim to bring it to 7'. The reel is a Shimano Citica CI-200 usually spooled with 10lb. mono with the plastic spool bushing swapped out for a bearing and the spool collar turned to accept the bearing.

I'm more of a finesse fisherman than a power fisherman, and my rod selection shows it.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

pflueger president on ugly sticks. they both take a beating and keep on fishing. I have had more expensive rods and they all have one thing in common that I cant stand. they break! usually at the worst possible time. I know they all come with warranties but most of the time its not worth the pain in the ass to send it back(carrotstix). I have ugly sticks that have just plain been relieved of their fishing duties.


----------



## cmiller21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Deep dvvfvi ssedd ee







rrewmkee


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

cmiller21 said:


> Deep dvvfvi ssedd ee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of them?! Lol! Are these the ones that you're referring to in your earlier post?


----------



## cmiller21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't know what happened there. Phone went crazy for a little bit...


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

> pflueger president on ugly sticks. they both take a beating and keep on fishing.


Ditto, no better bang for the buck.


----------



## R.Cole (Feb 8, 2015)

Spinning: Pfluger President on a Berkley Lightning rod. Reel is awesome but the rod, I've broken off 2 hauling in fish. They have a nice feel and good action tho.

Heavy Spinning: Okuma Coronado Baitfeeder on an Abu Big Game

Baitcasting: Abu Revo S on a BP Bionic Blade microguide MH

Fly: Ross Evolution LT on either my 6Wt 9' TFO Pro II or my 5wt 9' H&H Xi that I just built this year.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

for panfish and creek fishing, my Falcon 5'9" light action spinning rod paired with a shimano sahara reel and 6 lb test. Have caught my biggest crappie, biggest perch and some damn nice largemouth and smallmouth on that rod. Bought it in '98 and would be BUMMED if I broke it! Would take it over my st. Croix any day


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

4500 ABU with a 6.5' rod filled with 125 yds 12lb stran line XLlimp


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

6'6" st croix triumph, medium power, fast action. Paired with a lews speed spin. For some reason, I just love the combo. I've fished it in all kinds of conditions and they've taken a beating, but are loyal and faithful


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

Low down customs H 8'
Diawa Luna


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

1-2015 Abu Garcia 7000 C3 and Zebco Europe Black Cat Multibaiter II catfish rod

2-Shimano Thunnus 8000 and Wacker Baits Big Cat Catfish/Sturgeon Rod

3-Okuma Andros 5 II A and Andros MH 7 foot Jigging stick


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Whichever one has a fish on it is my favorite at that moment in time.


----------

